# ying yang mit drachen



## Hajinn (5. September 2003)

Ich würde gerne ein Ying Yang machen , und dazu meine beiden drachen verwegnden ...

( http://www.therusher.de/andi/bilder/dragon_selfmade.jpg und http://www.therusher.de/andi/bilder/dragon_selfmade2.jpg ) 

ich will diese miteinander verschmelzen lassen so dass sie wie ein ying yang zeichan aussehen , ich hoffe ihr koennt mir dabei helfen ... 

mfg Hajinn


----------



## pReya (5. September 2003)

Naja, ich glaub du wirst das nicht so hinbekommen das man noch erkennt dass es Drachen sein sollen. Man kann mal mit den ganzen Transformieren Optionen herumspielen, aber wie gesagt das wird dann am schluss nicht mehr nach Drachen aussehen auserdem bräuchtest du die Drachen freigestellt, ich hoffe du hast wenigstens eine Auswahl der Form des Drachen, ansonsten müsstest du ihn erst freistellen / ausschneiden...


----------

